# Droid X CM9 Whitelist



## timmyk465 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I thought we might start a thread for apps that seem to be ok for whitelisting. I haven't started experimenting yet, but I will today. Post what apps you had great success/failure in attempting to whitelist so far. Also include the date for your ROM version for reference.

I will try to keep the list up to date as people's results come in, and maybe start a Google Doc like the CM9 buglist if the thread gets long.

For those that don't know:
hwui-whitelist.txt is a file located in the System folder
You whitelist an app by adding its name to this file
Doing this enables hardware acceleration for that app. 
HWA can cause crashes on some apps, this thread is meant to determine which apps are good, and which apps are not.


----------



## timmyk465 (Dec 28, 2011)

If I have added it to the list, I have been running it for a week or so without problems:

Quickbrowser - net.virifi.android.quickbrowser-1.apk
Maps - com.google.android.apps.maps


----------



## outkast32 (Apr 9, 2012)

can you explain what whitelisting is?


----------



## ArtskydJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Certain roms have HardWare Acceleration (HWA), and on the droid x cm9 unofficial port, it is a work-in-progress. By default, no app will use it, unless it's application name is listed on the whitelist.


----------

